# Good evening all



## Ben Hope

Good evening everyone,

I am a 30's male and I never thought I would be in this position but I have not dealt with major family issues throughout my life and they are all coming back around and coming between me and my wife. I want to join this community to seek the collect thoughts of people in similar positions as myself and to hopefully make some better decisions going forward, then I may be in a position to offer others advice in return.

Anyway that's enough for now, I have a wall of text to get of my chest.

Ben.


----------



## Tilted 1

Thanks Ben, but if that's your real name message administrator and they can change it for you
Welcome


----------



## Ben Hope

Tilted 1 said:


> Thanks Ben, but if that's your real name message administrator and they can change it for you
> Welcome


Sorry no its not my real name, I currently live in Scotland and Ben Hope is a Munro (Mountain over 3000ft) which is important to me.


----------



## Tilted 1

Ben Hope said:


> Sorry no its not my real name, I currently live in Scotland and Ben Hope is a Munro (Mountain over 3000ft) which is important to me.


Cool, just wanted to make sure you got all Bases covered.


----------



## Ben Hope

No worries, thank you for the concern. Posted my story now > coping-infidelity > wifes-past-lies-deceit-tearing-me-apart.html


----------



## arbitrator

Ben Hope said:


> No worries, thank you for the concern. Posted my story now > coping-infidelity > wifes-past-lies-deceit-tearing-me-apart.html


*Welcome to the TAM Family, Ben!

Hope that we're able to offer some viable insight to your situation!*


----------

